# TRAILS (Trad. Archery in Laurens)- January 3-D Shoot



## rehatch (Jan 6, 2014)

TRAILS (Traditional Archery in Laurens) is having our first shoot of the 2014 3-D season on Sunday, January 19, 2014.  

We have had to change the location of the shoots this year, but we will have a much more inviting location with even better course options!  We will have monthly shoots on the third Sunday of each month (don't forget about the NGTA and SGTA shoots the first 2 weekends of the month).

The club will be located in Montrose, GA this year.  The closest physical address to the club is:
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Shoot Fees:
Members: $5
Non-members: $10
Family: $15
Lunch: $5 donation 
First-time shooters shoot free!

Shoot fees cover as many rounds as you would like to shoot throughout the day.  

If you have any questions concerning the shoots or membership, please feel free to contact Richie Hatcher at 478-697-8553 or by PM on here.

Also, join our facebook group: Traditional Archery in Laurens (TRAILS)
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/254567514645558/


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 7, 2014)

Where is Montrose, GA?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 7, 2014)

I think not far from Dublin.


----------



## rehatch (Jan 7, 2014)

Montrose is located approximately 13 miles west of Dublin, GA in Laurens County.  We are about 40 miles southeast of Macon.


----------



## savedjim (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm gonna come out and shoot with yall and may bring some guys out from the old school that have never shot 3d targets with there trad bows . Hope yall got some thick brush to stop my arrows . Looking forward to a good trad shoot like I use to see when I was a little guy. Yes I know it's hard to believe I was raised up shooting a trad bow but after the 19th y'all will know why I quit . ???? really looking forward to getting serious with mine agin. Been on the phone with three of the older guys I use to shoot with years ago and I think I have them talked into riding up for the shoot . Should be good fun hope to see y'all there!!


----------



## rehatch (Jan 8, 2014)

Look forward to meeting you and having you come shoot with us. Bring all the folks you can that want to shoot. The more folks we have coming out, the more fun. There is never a shortage of brush to make shooting much more "fun".


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking forward to this. This is a great group of folks and we always have a good time.


----------



## rehatch (Jan 13, 2014)

This weekend everyone! Weather looks to be holding up for a nice day of shooting!


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 13, 2014)

Unless something drastic happens I plan on being there!


----------



## rehatch (Jan 14, 2014)

For anyone who is interested, we will be setting the course on Saturday, Jan. 18 at around 12 pm.  We will set the course and shoot a round or two to make sure everything is ready for Sunday!


----------



## rehatch (Jan 18, 2014)

The course is set and looks and shoots great!!! Should be a fantastic shoot tomorrow! There will be directional signs on Hwy 80 to point you to the right place. Dont hesitate to call if you need any help finding the club 478-697-8553


----------



## dutchman (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope y'all have a big crowd and a bigger time!


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 21, 2014)

*First ever 3D shoot*

First I want to say what a great bunch of people this is period (Gon Traditional Archers) but let me also add that if you aren't attending any of these shoots you are missing out. The amount I learn at every event is awesome. I'm new to this (4 years of shooting) and need all the help I can get. 

In any case... Here's the pics of our hero shots... At least those I was along for. I shot the course 3 times Sunday and thought it was really good. A lot like hunting. Good practice in my own humble opinion...













I shot a couple of really trophy trees...





A hundred yard hit on the elk target.




The dog (Teddy) did it...




Another trophy stick... 









Can't wait till next month and hope to see some of you guys down there with us.


----------



## rehatch (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting these pics! It was great meeting you the other day.  At this rate, the course will be wide open in a couple of months with all these poor trophy trees being taken!  I cannot wait for next month to do it all again! Hopefully I'll have a few pics to add to this in the next day or so when I get a chance to upload them.


----------

